# Arrived last night



## SarahMcG (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi everyone, I left a very cold and snowy Edinburgh yesterday morning and arrived in Paphos last night. I can't believe the difference in temperature, I couldn't walk around in a t-shirt back home in the summer lol. Am staying in Kato Paphos at the villa my parents are renting and they've taken me out for walkabout down to the harbour this morning then for lunch at Tea for Two. Was lovely to feel the sun on my face, could I get used to this, very much so.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you are still here on the 2nd Feb you'll have to join us all at Gustoso for lunch.


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

We are moving over to Paphos tomorrow. Can't wait to leave cold, snowy, grey England. Will be nice to see the sun again and be able to be outside without getting wet! 
:clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Give us a shout when you get here Shirley
Dennis and I are looking forward to seeing you both again:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Veronica, we should arrive about 11.00 pm at the apartment, so we'll give you a call next morning.

See you soon


----------



## SarahMcG (Sep 23, 2012)

sadly I'll be going back home on the 30th Veronica, would love to have come along on the 2nd. Is it wrong to wish for bad weather in the UK so I get stuck here lol


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SarahMcG said:


> sadly I'll be going back home on the 30th Veronica, would love to have come along on the 2nd. Is it wrong to wish for bad weather in the UK so I get stuck here lol


We'll all hope for a 4 day delay on your flight


----------



## SarahMcG (Sep 23, 2012)

Veronica said:


> We'll all hope for a 4 day delay on your flight


Lol thanks Veronica that would be great. We've driven past Gustoso a few times so know where it is 
Have had a lovely couple of restful days so far and still can't get over the weather here it's certainly been better than some of our nicest days in summer back in Fife.

A wee trip in the car today to Kamares, had seen a gorgeous little bungalow on an agents website and thought we' d see what the area was like. I loved it. Still a lot of other places to explore yet and plenty of time to do it in.

If anyone is in Paphos and anywhere near Tea for Two down by the harbour about 3ish please say hi we're usually in about then, you can't miss us I'm the blonde pale one lol


----------



## TrishaFromLondon (Jan 24, 2013)

Are you in Paphos on Holiday or just visiting?


----------



## SarahMcG (Sep 23, 2012)

TrishaFromLondon said:


> Are you in Paphos on Holiday or just visiting?


A bit of both Trisha, having a break from the miserable Scottish weather and visiting family that are staying here for a few months. Sadly I'll be be going back home tomorrow.


----------



## geordiepride (Feb 7, 2013)

*doing it soon*

Hi to all you ex pats, my wife and l are going to rent (long term) in or near Pathos in the very near future when we have sold our house in the uk, can anyone give me sound advice ie costs after initial rent etc we are definitaly doing it only a matter of time now, have been in touch with estate agents and the property looks amazing thanks George


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Wheres PATHOS?


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Veronica said:


> Wheres PATHOS?



It's in Wisconsin in the good ole US of A

Pathos Properties
2616 East Lexington Boulevard
Eau Claire, WI 54701
(715) 832-2319


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pam n Dave said:


> It's in Wisconsin in the good ole US of A
> 
> Pathos Properties
> 2616 East Lexington Boulevard
> ...


Ah right, so they are not coming to Pafos in Cyprus then


----------

